
Postmaster General Louis DeJoy Statement - minimaxir
https://about.usps.com/newsroom/national-releases/2020/0818-postmaster-general-louis-dejoy-statement.htm
======
minimaxir
> In the meantime, there are some longstanding operational initiatives —
> efforts that predate my arrival at the Postal Service — that have been
> raised as areas of concern as the nation prepares to hold an election in the
> midst of a devastating pandemic. To avoid even the appearance of any impact
> on election mail, I am suspending these initiatives until after the election
> is concluded.

